# My bros giant toad! bufo marinus Trinidad specimen.



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

@9"&&ll

pzjiol
Jokikl
Iihh
Ijijk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

She's absolutely stunning. What a gorgeous beast of a toad.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks she is! She has such good markings on her and colours on her.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Surely she must rival a goliath frog SVL?


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

@9"&&ll

pzjiol
Jokikl
Iihh
Ijijk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like their little heads. They're like the opposite of an African bullfrog or horned frog. The toads are all body and the frogs all head/mouth.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

No not as long as a Goliath yet! bulkier yea. Goliaths are all leg and head. I have a giant frog that is very similar to the Goliath and it is very impressive to look at but I still prefer my giant toads.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oli P C said:


> No not as long as a Goliath yet! bulkier yea. Goliaths are all leg and head. I have a giant frog that is very similar to the Goliath and it is very impressive to look at but I still prefer my giant toads.


I really like the big toads. They look like real characters.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea they are great a lot more tame than my frogs! But they need a lot of time and space to get used to you! All mine bar one will feed from hand now but it has taken a long time with the big ones. My young Suriname giant toad literally fight over food when I feed them by hand.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I "hand feed" my African Bullfrog. All be it with forceps. Don't fancy my fingers that near his mouth, it'd only end one way.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea mine hand fed but he has past away now he was a beast! Such a cool frog he was.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oli P C said:


> Yea mine hand fed but he has past away now he was a beast! Such a cool frog he was.


Champion energy conservers. Until food is presented.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Absolute beast, I love it.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed- my two are no-where near as big, but they are really rewarding- and pretty responsive :2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

I find the bufo species more personable but that's probably down to them being my fave of the amphibs. But dam they are responsive to feeding time! I found having them in groups you will always get a dominant one at feeding time!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> I find the bufo species more personable but that's probably down to them being my fave of the amphibs. But dam they are responsive to feeding time! I found having them in groups you will always get a dominant one at feeding time!!


Yep- to the point that I have to interfere to make sure the other(s) get their fair share! I've seen this in Canes, green toads AND Asian spiny toads. No actual aggression, just queue-jumping! :lol2:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

I've got a young Surinam called madonna when I fed her mice wich is not often she gets fed first then I take her out of viv and put her in a tub because she just steals the food from the others. I also got 4 subadult giant toads from Guyana and one of them is just the same it's not bullying they just seem to be food obsessed!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> I've got a young Surinam called madonna when I fed her mice wich is not often she gets fed first then I take her out of viv and put her in a tub because she just steals the food from the others. I also got 4 subadult giant toads from Guyana and one of them is just the same it's not bullying they just seem to be food obsessed!


I'm sure you've seen my posts on feeding mice before, but just in case, keep it to a minimum mate- they are high in lipid fats, that amphibians don't metabolise well. Once in a while won't hurt, but too often can lead to a build-up of the fats in the body, leading to organ failure (especially the liver), blindness or even death.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

100% agree I feed all my toads well but never the same old diet. And like I sed I don't feed them mice often (mix it up keep the body guessing) : victory:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> 
> @9"&&ll
> ...


Very impressive mate! Nice and healthy looking too.:2thumb:


----------

